# Color



## 2BLITZED4U (Oct 30, 2007)

is it posable to change the color of flowering buds ???


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 30, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/10320-food-coloring-experiment.html


----------



## mondaypurple (Oct 30, 2007)

I was gonna say thank them, not me. But you already did. You rock the socks.


----------



## F4t4LShot (Oct 31, 2007)

yes, also colder temps at night is what gives some plants their blue or purple color. There was a high times issue all about purple buds. It talks about strains that are purple and how to make them even more purple. Cold temps cause purple stems and buds.


----------

